# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 2.2.0 Patch 9122 RELEASE !

## mohamed73

*UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS*  *VERSION 2.2.0 Patch 9122 RELEASE !*   *[*]ADD Polygon / 3D  BoardView Laptop* *[*]ADD Search Component NAME In Bitmap ( Click Right Mouse )* *[*]ADD Listing Layer Board In Bitmap*  *[*]FIX Borneo Data Finder* *[*]NEW UPDATE SPAN NOTIFICATION*     *Just Click Auto Update on Your Applications*
Full Installer Link :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Do manual update after instal this version
===========================================
Full Version Step :
1. Instal Setup to Drive C 
2. Load Exe from Drive C/Borneoschematic
3. Login with your User name and Pass
4. Enjoy it ! 
==========================================

----------

